# How good is 80K salary in Sydney?



## Davideg (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello,

I was offered a 80K package including taxes and super for a 457 visa, I live on my own, no family, can I survive on this salary in Sydney?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Depends on how you are going to live in Sydney but with 80k it is pretty decent though.


----------



## aafarup (Jun 7, 2015)

mate u gonna live like a king


----------



## Ben-HH (Jan 8, 2015)

aafarup said:


> mate u gonna live like a king


Where did you get this idea from???

If you take super off you end up with an estimated net salary per month of $4,700.
If you take into account rent (approx $500/week (cheap place)), private health insurance, transport etc. there won't be enough to live like a king.

The average salary ACROSS Australia was about $75,000 in 2013. When you take super off your gross salary is $72,400 which is below average salary AND you live in one of the most expensive pace in the world.

@Davideg: I would consider this offer carefully.

Good luck!


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

You're definitely not going to 'live like a king' but it's not going to be struggle street either. Plenty of people make far less and do fine (consider that stating an average income across the country is not a helpful indicator of how good/bad your offer is in comparison, given that the average is going to be skewed by very high and very low earners - if you don't understand what I mean, look up the difference between a mean 'average' and a 'median' average).

Ultimately it depends on the type of lifestyle you expect to have and how much you wish to save. Considering that you have no dependents, I'd say it's entirely possible to live on that salary in Sydney. You won't be living it up in a penthouse apartment and driving a Benz around but you're not going to be living in a share house with 15 people in the western suburbs either.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Totally depends on your life style and standards. If you are snobbish and/or used to with lavish life style, this salary is not close to enough. For an average human being with average spending habits, this salary will do just fine. If you are used to living modest life style, you might indeed feel like a king.


----------



## Davideg (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks to everyone, that sure helps. I do agree it's based on the lifestyle and where you want to live. But since this job offer will be my way to Australia so I'm not trying to make thinga difficult for the recruiter. I will be living at my relatives' the first few months so that should bare me some rent expenses, at least for a while.

Main problem here is that taxes and super cost around 40% of the salary. Compared to Dubai (tax free), this will be a huge jump for me, not sure how will I be able to cope with that but I hope it goes well 

Living in Dubai makes moving to other places quite difficult since you get used to tax free, lavish lifestyle, shiny apartments. However it doesn't provide a long term plan, you can never become a citizen, so you are always have this feeling inside about what's going to happen next.

Again, thank you all.


----------

